# Your tegu’s favorite veggie?



## Gary (Jun 17, 2018)

Every new element of my tegu’s diet has been about easing it into the rotation. He didn’t want whole prey when I first got him (breeder fed only turkey mash). Then he didn’t want fruit on it’s own. Now, he eats both like there’s no tomorrow. It was like once I found a fruit that he liked, he was willing to eat fruits that he previously rejected. 

So, I’m hoping to find the right veggie. It would be nice to not have to sneak them into other things. Which leaves me with the question... What’s your tegu’s FAVORITE stand-alone veggie? Additionally, has anyone had luck with any greens?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 17, 2018)

My tegus like strawberries on the odd occasion. Beyond that, I've tried no other fruit or vegetable so don't know. They're otherwise carnivores.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 18, 2018)

I don’t feed fruits or veggies he gets whole prey every other feeding. I’ll try to get him to eat some as he ages


----------



## dpjm (Jun 18, 2018)

Bell peppers, cooked sweet potato and carrot, steamed kale, dandelions, almost any fruit.


----------



## nightanole (Jun 20, 2018)

My red will eat seedless grapes if it smash them or at least butterfly them. Havent had any luck with anything green...


----------



## grapebasil (Jun 20, 2018)

Curious as to how you offer your fruit? Our little dude won’t eat anything that doesn’t squirm and scream when he bites it.


----------



## nightanole (Jun 20, 2018)

grapebasil said:


> Curious as to how you offer your fruit? Our little dude won’t eat anything that doesn’t squirm and scream when he bites it.



I make meat balls with the fruit in the center, but ours is 2ft long and weighs a pound, henz why she cant eat a whole grape yet.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 20, 2018)

I some times feed my feeder rats fruit and veggies before they get the old gulp and swallow does that count ? lol


----------



## Skeep (Jun 22, 2018)

grapebasil said:


> Curious as to how you offer your fruit? Our little dude won’t eat anything that doesn’t squirm and scream when he bites it.



My tegu loves eggs, so if I put egg yolk on the fruits and veggies she will eat it happily. She still has her favorites; for example she will never leave a piece of pineapple behind, and other things she's less keen on.

Gary, I'm not sure how old your tegu is but one thing to keep in mind is that as they grow to adulthood their tastes will change and they will go through phases. Past favorite foods get rejected, new things that they didn't like become favorites, and then it changes again!


----------



## Gary (Jun 22, 2018)

Skeep said:


> My tegu loves eggs, so if I put egg yolk on the fruits and veggies she will eat it happily. She still has her favorites; for example she will never leave a piece of pineapple behind, and other things she's less keen on.
> 
> Gary, I'm not sure how old your tegu is but one thing to keep in mind is that as they grow to adulthood their tastes will change and they will go through phases. Past favorite foods get rejected, new things that they didn't like become favorites, and then it changes again!


We’re coming up to the one year mark. I not worried so much as I like to keep variety in his diet. These suggestions of given me new things to try! He loves just about any fruit, but whole prey days are his favorite (and I doubt that will change). He’ll go back for the fruit 30 minutes later on those days haha. 

Can’t wait to try some of these veggies though!


----------

